# Ice Hockey League In Dubai



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

http://www.dubaimightycamels.com/index.html

did u guys know there's an ice hockey league in dubai?

theyre even hosting an international tournament with teams from Qatar, Kuwait and (i think) Tokyo.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

oman wadi dogs :hilarious
what a great team name

where the heck do they play?


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

al-nasr leisureland ice rink


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

wadi dogs, sounds like a collective name for the hookers prowling rock bottom :rofl:


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

How great! I love icehockey, and when i move there (and i sure will) im pleased there will be icehockey there to. They are building a new icehockeyarena, arent they?

What does wadi mean again?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

wadis are the dry river beds with rocks and stones
can mainly be found in oman, it's great to drive through them with a 4x4

eg: drive down jabal shams to wadi bani awf
that's a dangerous yet awesome experience
i did that last month
you need to do desert and wadi driving once you're here


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

juiced said:


> wadi dogs, sounds like a collective name for the hookers prowling rock bottom :rofl:


 :hilarious


----------

